# Do You Like Your Silverado 2500hd?



## mfreckleton (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi all-

We are considering buying a new TV - our '04 Toyota Tundra left us stranded in Sacramento while towing our 23krs. Luckily, the repair was covered under our warranty and was completed quickly (replaced the rear differential). Honestly, I'm sad not to buy another Toyota - the customer service we received was excellent - but we think an American truck is a better option for us now that we have a trailer.

To get to the point, for those of you who have a Silverado or GMC 2500HD do you like it?

From the searches that I've done in this forum it looks like we will get about 12 mpg towing (we want a diesel and I'm assuming that the 12 mpg is for diesel). Is that true?

My husband has uncovered some complaints about the rear differential locking up (on the Z71 models I think) and is now gun shy about buying one at all. Has anyone had problems like this?

Do you feel your vehicle is reliable?

We are not really considering a Ford at all (sorry to those who like them). My dh is interested in the Dodge, but I'm not certain that I would like the Dodge as it ages.

I would like to know if you had a 2500 HD and got rid of it for a Ford/Dodge and the reasons you did it.

Thanks! I don't post much, but love the site - you guys are so knowledgeable!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

mfreckleton said:


> Hi all-
> 
> We are considering buying a new TV - our '04 Toyota Tundra left us stranded in Sacramento while towing our 23krs. Luckily, the repair was covered under our warranty and was completed quickly (replaced the rear differential). Honestly, I'm sad not to buy another Toyota - the customer service we received was excellent - but we think an American truck is a better option for us now that we have a trailer.
> 
> ...


 I have an 06 2500 crew cab diesel with 34000 miles on it now. I like it alot for towing as the diesel make a big difference. Tha danger is you *can* upgrade easily to a bigger trailer or in our case a 5th wheel (beware). When we had the 26RS we got about 12-14 mpg towing in relatively flat terrain. The wind is the biggest factor. The worst I ever got was 9 mpg into the wind from Columbus to Cincinnati. Not towing on the highway I will get 20-21 mpg at about 65 mph. I like it to drive as it has good brake and positive stearing that make it easy to manoever. (drivers preference there)

It seems like a solid vehicle for the most part the only complaint I have is the interior panels and bits and pieces are not well put togeter. e.g. the driver visor has an extention that pulls out to cover more area but it snapped off the first time I used it. There is a seat skirt on the drivers side that I caught with my shoe and it snapped off too. Not a big issue bit very annoying when it happened when it is less that a year old.

Best of luck with your investigation


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have been very happy with mine...it is a 06 with 32000 miles and we get between 11-13 mpg pulling our 5th wheel and 18-21 mpg running empty. As for the rear "locking" up on the Z71....the truck should have a locking rear axle differental, it will lock the rear wheels together if one spins approx. 100 rpm faster than the other and you forward speed is under 25 mph. If you know about it, it isn't a issue, on icy or snow cover roads the truck may want to slide sideways.

If you have any questions please let me know, I work as a truck manager at a Chevrolet dealership....

Gary

PS if you are looking for a new one NOW is the time. GM Employee pricing and about $5000 rebates!!! We have a 08 3500 Crew cab LT1 with a sticker of $45K after the GM Employee and rebate it is $36K!!!!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I have a 2002 2500HD 6.0 Gas. The truck has only 60K miles and has been good to me. I only get 8-9 MPG while I towing my 23RS. If I was not retiring this spring I would be jumping all over the Chevy promotion on the 2500HD. 36K is a crazy great price for the 2500HD diesel. That engine is the quietest diesel on the market and is a super TV. I have a friend who is a rancher here in Texas that was a dedicated ford guy and switched over. He tows cattle trailers and heavy equipment all over the place and has been very satisfied. The only thing that he liked better on the Fords was cabin size and layout. But to save 10K I don’t think you can go wrong. Whatever you do ensure you get a diesel!


----------



## mfreckleton (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey thanks for the replies!

I think the issue with the rear differential locking up is that it happens at inappropriate times - There was one comment that said he had his wheels jumping and squealing around a corner on dry pavement. Is that how the rear differential should work? Maybe the poster that complained of the locking rear differential problems had a problem with "lead-footing" it around the corners. We live in the mountains of Colorado - do we want to look for a truck without the locking rear differential? We drive snowy roads most months of the year, although we don't tow in the snow and this vehicle will mostly be our TV. I think my dh is against getting the locking rear diff, but it is hard to find a truck with the options that we want without it.

We are seriously looking right now because of the employee pricing event. Otherwise, now that the Tundra is fixed, we could definitely wait through the winter before spending that kind of money on a diesel truck.

I'd still love to hear everyone's experiences.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I have the 2008 2500HD (Gasser). I love towing with it. Very comfortable and capable truck. Mine is the Z71 and I have not experienced any issues with the Differential. I have about 8400KMS (5200 miles) on it.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.

Good luck with your decision.

Wayne


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We have a 2007 2500hd with a duramax, tow ALOT between camping and work, 31,000 miles, and no problems. also just bought a 1500 less than a 1000 miles and no problems with either.
good luck with yours!!
Ember


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

After having my Ford Expedtion for 9 years as a tow vehicle, the tranny gave out this last trip just as I was backing in to our site. I was blocking 4 other people waiting to get by. Fortunatley reverse worked fine in 4 wheel low.
I've always had Fords but this time went with the GMC 2500 Duramax diesel with the Allison tranny. With the deals they have now, it was hard to beat. 
Sorry I can't give you a track record as we are picking it up on Tuesday.
Good luck on your decision!


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

We have an 06 GMC 2500 Duramax and love it. City/hwy mix--18-19 mpg and 12-14 towing our tt. We have 25000 miles on it. It tows great, you can't feel the tt behind you.

Steve


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Up until either this year or last "Z71" was a half-ton (only) option package. They've taken to putting that sticker on 3/4 and 1 tons with 4WD and skid plates, now. I can't answer for half ton diffs, but the 3/4 and 1 ton domestic pickups all use the very same rear differential. If there's a problem with one, there's a problem with all. And I haven't heard of any.

I would expect maybe 14 when towing your trailer, at least in reasonable terrain. You'll find that hills affect economy quite a bit, and really wind will affect it most of all. I've gotten from 7.8 in a very stiff headwind, to 15.7 in a wonderful tailwind. The worst tends to be a front quartering wind, as it hits the front of TV and TT both.

Direct answer: Yup, I likes it fine. Been towing fulltime for 2.5 years now, probably 30some thouseand miles with the fiver on. Anyone want my fuel bills from the last couple years?

Any of them is a good truck, they do have their difference. I'd drive them all and choose what I like.

Sluggo

On edit, just noticed your "Stemboat Springs". Yah, in that terrain, the diesel will be a lot happier than anyone's gasser. We're over on the other side of Rabbit Ears and Chamberlain.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

mfreckleton said:


> Hey thanks for the replies!
> 
> I think the issue with the rear differential locking up is that it happens at inappropriate times - There was one comment that said he had his wheels jumping and squealing around a corner on dry pavement. Is that how the rear differential should work? Maybe the poster that complained of the locking rear differential problems had a problem with "lead-footing" it around the corners. We live in the mountains of Colorado - do we want to look for a truck without the locking rear differential? We drive snowy roads most months of the year, although we don't tow in the snow and this vehicle will mostly be our TV. I think my dh is against getting the locking rear diff, but it is hard to find a truck with the options that we want without it.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, get the locker rear - and 4wd. We don't tow in snow, either, but just a week ago we got caught in a real mess on Vail and Loveland passes. We got through it safely, if slowly, and the color is now back in my knuckles. Without the locker and the 4wd - I seriously doubt it.

Sluggo


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

If you want to ask specific questions on the Silverado, or the Sierra, check out this truck forum as it can be quite helpful. Good luck, and if I had to vote, I would go with the Sierra 2500 Duramax.

Cheers.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have an 2006 and have always loved the vehicle. mileage for large truck is great average 18 local, 20+ on highway, 12 towing 10K 5'er at 65 regardless or terrain. I have had onlt one major problem with truck and it was not the rear. Had low fuel pressure on the left side of engine and needed to have fuel pump replaced (major job) and it was in NC while towing to disney this year, lost 5 days. but still love the truck.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Need to kill this thread before the wife kills me. All this talk about the bigger trucks and diesel is making me think about crazy things...such as trading in the 07 1500 I just got about 6 months ago.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have 2007 Chevy 2500HD Crew Cab, with the 4:10 rear axle ratio. Over the 3000 miles or so that I've pulled our 29BHS (about 6800# loaded), I get a fairly steady 9.3 mpg.

Without the Outback, I get 13-15 mpg, if I'm cruising on the interstate (the mpg goes down the more I go past 65 mph). Around town though, I get 11-13 mpg, depending on the traffic situation.

I bought the truck in December, 2006, and have only 15,000 miles on it. I have had no visits to the dealer for any problems, except right after I bought it. And that was to take care of a cosmetic problem.

I wish it had a little more power when climbing steep hills, though. I am sure the diesel would take care of that problem, but I could not justify the extra $7500 for the Duramax/Allison option, considering that I really only need it about 3000-5000 miles per year.

Mike


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I like mine, 78,000 miles and going strong. 4x4 got me out of trouble a time or two as well......


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

I have the 2007 Silverado 2500HD crew cab 4x4 Z71 Duramax/Allison w/ rear locking differential and integrated trailer brake controller. It is the new body style, so is like the 2008. I am so pleased with the performance of this truck. If I could trade it for an 08 or 09 and somehow come out ahead $$ wise with the incentives, I'd do it, but we all know that is unlikely.

We took a 6600 mile trip this year, which accounts for over half the miles on the truck and driving around 60 mph and pulling 10K lbs of 5er, I averaged 12 mpg for the entire trip. During the trip, the mpg increased a bit and I'm hoping for another mile or two per gallon increase as the diesel gets fully broken in. I have gotten up to 20 mpg not towing, but don't do much around town driving with it.

No complaints on the rear locking diff. That was one option I definitely wanted and it saved me going up a hill with fresh gravel as I had to stop on the incline and start again with the 5er behind me. I heard the wheel slip a bit and then it just took off. Definitely recommend it. GM is the only truck manufacturer to offer this feature...others offer a "limited slip" vs the "positive lock" of the GM units.

4WD also recommended as I had to use it to back into a campsite once as there was a small incline to back over and it was a bit wet. Also use it each May when I pull the 5er THRU a creekbed twice to get into a group campsite in Pisgah Nat'l Forest.

Allison tranny....awesome...will downshift on its own when descending hills/mountains if towing in Tow/Haul mode or if you lightly apply brakes for a few seconds. When not towing, you can shift from D to M (manual) and use the +/- button on the shift lever to upshift/downshift when on hilly/mtn terrain and not burn up your brakes to slow the beast down.

Integrated trailer brake controller...works great. I have mine set to 7 on a scale of 0-10 and I do not have to get on the brakes very hard at all to stop....unless some yo-yo pulls out in front of me. 2007 was the first year the TBC was available on Chevy and I think it was only available on the new body style units...not the "classic" body style that was also produced for 2007.

The new diesel engine does not smell of diesel and is not loud at all compared to older diesels. Another Chevy truck owner (gasser) pulled up to me at a stoplight, honked his horn and asked me a question. We had no problems hearing each other.

All in all, the Duramax/Allison combo is great for towing. You won't be disappointed, but make sure you get the options that are important to you and think about what you may need during the time you will own the truck...bigger camper, longer trips, mountain trips. If you like the GMC Sierra better or have a good GMC dealer vs Chevy, They are almost identical, just cosmetics. I tried to get the Sierra, but was on a timeline to get a truck and Chevy produced the new crew cabs before GMC did, so that's what made my choice for me.

Some folks won't pay for a option they only use/need occasionally, but for me, if I need it once and don't have it...I'll wish I had gotten it. I understand the $$$ choices we make, but if I didn't have the 4WD, I may not have been able to get into that campsite as I couldn't exactly get a running start going backwards and miss all the trees too!

Sorry for the long post, but I am just so happy with my Silverado and the way it tows my 5er. Very comfortable and, except for the fuel economy around town, I'd rather drive it than my DW's new Toyota Highlander.

Have fun.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

My 2002 2500HD D/A (80,000 miles) has been great! Just one minor problem with a fuel lockup 1 time that was fixed by a manual pump prime.
I am waiting for at least the 2nd year (2009) of the LMM engine before I entertain upgrading. 2008 was the first year for the new emission systems, which include a diesel particulate filter (DPF). The DPF requires the truck every so often go through a 're-gen' cycle, where it intentionally heats up the exhaust gasses to a point where the soot in the DPF gets burned out. This re-gen cycle causes the engine to go into a reduced-power mode during the regen. Some other issues as well. There has been a number of owners that have removed the DPF and re-programmed the truck to not go through the re-gen cycle. I am hoping that most of these issues will get addressed in the 2009 model year. I try and never buy version 1 of anything . Oh, there is hours and hours of reading about this here


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Well i just got mine Sat. and I couldnt be happier. Going from a Expedition to this is going to be interesting. I havent got to tow with it yet, we are going this weekend but they recommend not towing till you have 700 miles on it. Im thinking about driving in circles so I can use it this weekend. LOL I like this place. http://www.duramaxforum.com/forum/


----------



## mfreckleton (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for all of the input - we are leaning towards getting the diesel 4x4 locking rear differential silverado 2500HD. We were never debating whether to get 4x4 - we live in the mountains of Colorado, so it's a necessity. As Sluggo found out a couple of weekends ago, Colorado weather is unpredictable at best. We actually looked at the Chevy's in California while our Tundra was in the shop being fixed and were all set to start dealing on a truck that the salesman said was 4x4, when we realized that he was wrong - no 4x4 is a dealbreaker for us!

I really appreciate all of the input, when you're about to spend over $40,000 on a truck (and that is *after* the huge discount







) its nice to know that others are pleased with their purchase.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Steve McNeil said:


> We have an 06 GMC 2500 Duramax and love it. City/hwy mix--18-19 mpg and 12-14 towing our tt. We have 25000 miles on it. It tows great, you can't feel the tt behind you.
> 
> Steve


Steve's Dmax is sweet! Steve - did you get all of my drool cleaned up after I sat in it during the Texas Rally?

-CC


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We have an 05 2500 4x4 dmax and love it. We have over 80,000 miles on it and pull a 28' 5er and get 11 mpg loaded, 15 empty. it handles great on the snow and ice. thinking of replacing the trailblazer with one also. We dont tow much with the tb but DH is not real good at sharing so I am looking into my own.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Limited slip or locking differentials are all the same in snow or ice. They will corkscrew and I am willing to bet you had a limited slip on the '04 Tundra if you had the towing package. I owned that truck and also had one. If you know that it is there then you don't goose it around corners in snow and ice. Besides that though, it will help when towing especially on grassy, mud or gravel campsites.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

A known problem with the old body style (pre '07.5) is the steering shaft. It tends to wear and make wierd noises. I think mine is bad. I also find the steering to be slightly sloppy but that could be because of the steering shaft. I also heard the steering box (surprise they still use this instead of rack and pinion) are problematic. So far though, mine has been pretty good overall. I'm a little surprised at my mileage while towing though.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

A rack and pinion generally doesn't hold up under Heavy Duty Truck conditions. You have to make them pretty stout and with that comes additional cost. I actually think that the old parallel arm steering is better then racks. They seem to hold up much better.

If you have an '05 the slop is probably the idler arm or the tie rod ends. The shaft doesn't have that much play in it torsionally. It does have some play up and down, side to side and that is the clunk you hear.


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

NJMikeC said:


> A rack and pinion generally doesn't hold up under Heavy Duty Truck conditions. You have to make them pretty stout and with that comes additional cost. I actually think that the old parallel arm steering is better then racks. They seem to hold up much better.
> 
> If you have an '05 the slop is probably the idler arm or the tie rod ends. The shaft doesn't have that much play in it torsionally. It does have some play up and down, side to side and that is the clunk you hear.


Thanks. I had the dealer look at it and they said the tie rods and pitman arm were fine. of course, they probably just said that so they don't have to replace it under warranty. I should have it checked again.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I have an 2007 Classic Duramax, now a year old with 18,000 miles on it. Have averaged 12.5 to 15.1 mpg towing our 26RS; daily commuting in winter was 16.8 and right now averaging 18.5 - 19 mpg. Only trouble has been the intermediate steering shaft -- a known problem for years. This is my 3rd GM truck with the steering shaft problem; you'd think GM would have fixed that in 10 years! I don't think this is an issue any more with the new body style truck. Other than the minor steeering irritation, I love my truck and doubt I will ever own a gasser again.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Silvrsled said:


> A known problem with the old body style (pre '07.5) is the steering shaft. It tends to wear and make wierd noises. I think mine is bad. I also find the steering to be slightly sloppy but that could be because of the steering shaft. I also heard the steering box (surprise they still use this instead of rack and pinion) are problematic. So far though, mine has been pretty good overall. I'm a little surprised at my mileage while towing though.


The clunky steering shaft is usually treated by taking one end loose and "stroking it" full travel to redistribute the grease. There is a replacement part that fixes it permanently; I had that part installed in Tyler, TX in December of 2006. I had been stroking that (*&^$* thing every 10-12 thousand miles. It's now been over 30K with the new part, no problems and not center shaft clatter/clunk/wondering about the ball joints...

Sluggo


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I would get an 08 Tundra


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

vikecowboy said:


> I would get an 08 Tundra


Nice truck also but they missed the boat on payload capacity!


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

We have an 2006 GMC Sierra 2500 Duramax/Allison combo 4WD. Pretty much what everyone else has said. Up to 20 mpg at 65 mph and 10-12 mpg towing the Outback. We have a 27RLS and can't even tell it's there. Power to spare. Unlike most here, We went with the 8 foot bed which I am glad we did. It makes towing really nice and smooth. Plus we get extra exercise when we have to park in the "truck farm" in every parking lot there is because it won't fit in a normal parking spot easily







I drove all of the big three and really liked the comfort and quietness of the GM product over the loud, log truck feel of the Dodge and Ford. You will pay for what you drive, but *enjoy* every mile


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

OK, for you guys that are having the clunk in your steering shaft here is a link to a thread where I listed the procedure to grease the shaft. In a later post in the thread I included pics of the tool needed and where to grease it. It works for several thousand miles and is a quick, easy and cheap fix.
Bob
http://Outbackers.com/forums/index.php?topic=925.0


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Rubrhammer said:


> OK, for you guys that are having the clunk in your steering shaft here is a link to a thread where I listed the procedure to grease the shaft. In a later post in the thread I included pics of the tool needed and where to grease it. It works for several thousand miles and is a quick, easy and cheap fix.
> Bob
> http://Outbackers.com/forums/index.php?topic=925.0


Thanks for the tip! Mine was still under warranty, and I was taking it in at intervals ranging from 8K to 12K miles. I rolled into that service department and asked to have it done - they said they had a new part that should fix it permanently. Sho'nuff, it did. Well, for over 30K miles so far...

Sluggo


----------



## mfreckleton (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, we bought one! Thanks for all of the input.

We got the 4x4 LTZ with a Rocky Mountain Package (special wheels, tires, rancho shocks etc). The fully loaded one was the only one the local dealer had in stock that was close to what we wanted, so therefore it was very important for my dh that we buy it from the local dealer














. It was way more than we wanted to spend, but I know we will be happy with it!

We're looking forward to towing with it.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Congratulations!
How about some pictures.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

QUOTE(vikecowboy @ Aug 28 2008, 03:01 PM) 
I would get an 08 Tundra

Nice truck also but they missed the boat on payload capacity!

Just leave the in-laws home!


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

mfreckleton said:


> Well, we bought one! Thanks for all of the input.
> 
> We got the 4x4 LTZ with a Rocky Mountain Package (special wheels, tires, rancho shocks etc). The fully loaded one was the only one the local dealer had in stock that was close to what we wanted, so therefore it was very important for my dh that we buy it from the local dealer
> 
> ...


Congrats on the LTZ...hope you love it as much as I do mine.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very Nice.....put me in the jealous group.









Congrats!!


----------



## Sierrab24r (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, we just joined the diesel gang... Just picked up our Chevrolet 2500HD today, so no trailer towing yet, but we're looking forward to MUCH better fuel mileage and more pulling power on the hills of I-5. Our 05 F150 did a wonderful job of pulling our 25RSS but the best we could do mileage wise was 8-9 mpg. Tammy and I looked at all the diesel rigs and settled on the Chevrolet because it was the most comfortable and quietest in our (subjective) opinion. I wish I had thought to come here and check the threads for info on the various diesels and real-world experience on mileage, etc. I did find a Popular Mechanics article on heavy duty diesels that gave the Chevrolet/GMC Sierra the highest overall score of the "Big Three" based on towing capability, MPG, ride, etc. It appears from what I read here that we'll be well satisfied, though. We ended up with a top-of-the-line rig (LTZ) that was competitively priced given all the GM discounts and rebates. I'll post again, once I've set up the Equalizer and the factory installed brake controller and had a chance to tow the 25RSS...


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Sierrab24r said:


> Well, we just joined the diesel gang... Just picked up our Chevrolet 2500HD today, so no trailer towing yet, but we're looking forward to MUCH better fuel mileage and more pulling power on the hills of I-5. Our 05 F150 did a wonderful job of pulling our 25RSS but the best we could do mileage wise was 8-9 mpg. Tammy and I looked at all the diesel rigs and settled on the Chevrolet because it was the most comfortable and quietest in our (subjective) opinion. I wish I had thought to come here and check the threads for info on the various diesels and real-world experience on mileage, etc. I did find a Popular Mechanics article on heavy duty diesels that gave the Chevrolet/GMC Sierra the highest overall score of the "Big Three" based on towing capability, MPG, ride, etc. It appears from what I read here that we'll be well satisfied, though. We ended up with a top-of-the-line rig (LTZ) that was competitively priced given all the GM discounts and rebates. I'll post again, once I've set up the Equalizer and the factory installed brake controller and had a chance to tow the 25RSS...


 Be careful when you tow. You will find it will pull and do anything you want but at a price. To get good mileage you need to let it take its time and avoid heavy pedal movement. I would expect with the 25RSS you would get around 12-14 mpg in a highway situation without long steep climbs.

I found that my ScanGaugeII helped me identify when I had a head wing because the instant MPG would drop alot. Dropping in speed from wind can easily be compensated for such that you are unaware that its working harder.

enjoy the new experience


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations!! 

Welcome to the wonderful world of diesel








I'm sure you probably already know this, but make sure to put at least 500 miles on your new truck before you tow with it...
As OutbackPM says, watch your speed...you won't believe the power you will have, especially going up hills. I must say though, there is nothing like being able to steam uphill at full speed as you pass everyone else in the slow lane...even passenger cars!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Congrats. You're gonna love that truck.


----------



## mfreckleton (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the well wishes for our new 2500HD. Unfortunately, we have some issues with it, and I was wondering if anyone has had the same.

As many of you know the new Chevy diesels have a particulate filter. On our first trip with the Outback (at around 1400 miles) going up I-70 just before Eisenhower 
Tunnel (a very high pass for a major highway) we got an error message that said something to the effect of "clean particulate filter" and soon we had less than 40% of our power. I really worried that we weren't going to make it to the exit before the truck stopped working. Fortunately, we made it to the exit and after letting the truck rest with the motor off for 20 minutes we could drive home at regular power (with the check engine light on). When we got home the check engine light went off before we made it into the dealer and so when we went in they told us it was nothing to worry about.

Well fast forward to today when we were trying to take our second trip with the Outback (our truck is primarily a TV and is not driven when the Outback is at home). Well, the same thing happened again. We were driving up Rabbit Ears pass (just outside of Steamboat Springs, CO where we live) when we had extremely reduced power with a new error message that said something like "Engine Capacity Reduced".

Needless to say, we are less than happy with our purchase







. This was a MAJOR purchase for us and I am truly worried about the future of our truck. Like I told my dh tonight, "I thought we bought the diesel so that we didn't have to go up the passes at 25 mph or less". Not true with our 2500 HD.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well thats a bummer but not uncommon with any 2007-2009 brand. I bet the dealer can figure it out. Sounds like you had to turn around and go back home.. That would PO about anyone!

None of the particulate sytems are at 100% yet. So this could happen with any of the brands.

Steamboat is a small town. Do you just drive the truck around town? It is now very important to drive that truck on the highway every week to keep the DPF system cleaned out. If you are just idling around the Steamboat area, its not good.. Just doing short trips will cause problems with all of the brands emission systems.. Its now even harder on the truck to use these diesels for around town trucks.

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds like somethings messed up with the DPF regen process. I can't address the GM system, but on the Ford's "Cleaning Exhaust Filter" results in significantly reduced fuel exonomy for up to 20 minutes of driving but no noteiceable power loss (I had it trip while pulling up a couple passes this summer and there was no problem with power). If you don't give it enough drive time, it will eventually tell you that you must drive for 20 minutes uninterrupted. I've never had this happen and I rarely drive expressways (unless towing). My commute is ~30 minutes of driving at ~40mph with stops every couple miles.

The older Duramax's got the engine power reduced warning when they would overheat, but they may be doing it for emissions as well. The Govt. regs require you to reduce performance if the emission controls don't work because otherwise everyone would ignore the warnings.









Make sure you read the owners manual so you understand how it is supposed to work. Then make the dealer fix it!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

They have finally made a re-flash for all of the 07-08 GM's . Folks actually got the message in the mail. I would go and get it done. It is the way of these DPF's. Feds pushed it through to the manufacturers and they push it through to the consumers. I'm willing to bet that that truck sat around for a long time and was driven short trips in test drives and the like. Get the re-flash and give it a real good run and it will probably be fine.


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

We drive a 2003 Duramax w/Allison and 4x4. The truck is amazing. It is at 100K miles and it runs without a hiccup. With my pop-up (3.5K lbs) in the back and at 65MPH, I got no less than 15 MPG. All it takes is scheduled maintenance and oil changes every 5K miles+fluid changes on schedule. There are lots of good deals out there right now on low mileage units.

If you are going to get it, I highly recommend the OnStar and XM package with upgraded sound system and upgraded seating package. Considering that my family and I spend a lot of time (camping trips at least once a month) in the truck, the comfort really helps.

Don't forget to make the dealer put in a truck bed liner and the Nerf bars. With the market conditions, the dealers are putting in all these at a minimal or no cost.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

At 22,000 miles, and on the homeward leg of our fall break camping trip, the check engine light came on. Turns out that the EGR needed cleaning and a reflash of the program according to the service manager. No major problems, and mine is a 2007 pre-DPF model. I love the truck and have been averaging 19-19.6 MPG on my daily commuting to/from work. Driving the truck hard and at 70 mph coming home from the mountains from our camping trip, I averaged 12.4 MPG, which is 50% better than what I was getting with my half ton. I have gotten as high as 15.3 MPG towing the camper!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

GoVols said:


> At 22,000 miles, and on the homeward leg of our fall break camping trip, the check engine light came on. Turns out that the EGR needed cleaning and a reflash of the program according to the service manager.


 You may want to invest in a ScanGaugeII so you can read the code and clear it your self. I get the PO403 code all the time and just clear it. Soemtime is goes a while before it comes on again no real pattern to it. This code says the mass flow does not line up with expectaion which means the EGR valve is not working. By the time you reset it things get back to normal. You may have seen all the info on an EGR blocker plate and harness adaptor that fools the computer so ignors EGR function. Thats a long term option that maybe a good idea if it keeps th e intake clean.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Yianni said:


> I would get an 08 Tundra


Nice truck also but they missed the boat on payload capacity!not only that, you can't tow 10500 like advertised in there is ANTHING in truck..fuel, kid, etc,,,put 3people, dog, fuel and now you are twoing 9000.................got one, fell for that joke after i paid for it--wanna be a gm girl again except there are starting to put rank n pinion in the trucks--hope it aint in the HD's as the rack wont last.... just my 0.02
[/quote]


----------

